# Is my iPhone X broken for good?



## mamamia1239 (Jul 29, 2021)

I was just watching a video when my iPhone X just randomly turns off, I maybe thought that the battery went down without me noticing so I plugged it in and tried to turn it on after a few minutes. It didn't work, so I waited for like 30 more minutes and held the power button for like a whole 3 minutes. Then I tried pushing the volume up then down then holding the power, that didn't work. Then I tried pushing both volume and power and that didn't work.

Details: there is a 1/2 crack in the top left screen, but I've also dropped it many times with a case and screen protector

Is my phone done for? And If I go to the apple store what would they try to do?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

mamamia1239 said:


> Is my phone done for?


Good possibility. 



mamamia1239 said:


> And If I go to the apple store what would they try to do?


First step would probably be to try and detemine if it is actually worth trying to fix.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

mamamia1239 said:


> Details: there is a 1/2 crack in the top left screen, but I've also dropped it many times with a case and screen protector


Probably no further comment required, but I'd suggest you stop dropping the phone!


mamamia1239 said:


> Is my phone done for? And If I go to the apple store what would they try to do?


I suspect you'll have to go to the Apple store to see what they might do. I doubt anyone here can possibly answer that question accurately.


----------



## Lucille C. Gladden (Sep 24, 2021)

mamamia1239 said:


> I was just watching a video when my iPhone X just randomly turns off, I maybe thought that the battery went down without me noticing so I plugged it in and tried to turn it on after a few minutes. It didn't work, so I waited for like 30 more minutes and held the power button for like a whole 3 minutes. Then I tried pushing the volume up then down then holding the power, that didn't work. Then I tried pushing both volume and power and that didn't work.
> 
> Details: there is a 1/2 crack in the top left screen, but I've also dropped it many times with a case and screen protector
> 
> ...


you can send it to the Apple store for repair but the first check, is it able to repair? Otherwise, go for a new iPhone.


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

Most likely, the firmware could be lost, you need to try to run it through a laptop and perform the restoration of the phone. Try before you go to the store.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the firmware is lost, how is a laptop going to change that?


----------



## ben771williiams (Nov 11, 2021)

Through the program that made apple. To flash your iPhone.


----------

